# How do you even get a LACS guitar?



## Xtremevillan (Aug 23, 2007)

Endorsee, I'm assuming.


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Aug 23, 2007)

you answered your own question.


----------



## zimbloth (Aug 23, 2007)

Yes. Endorsee only, unless you find one used of course.


----------



## BCrowell (Aug 23, 2007)

Yup, and to be an endorsee, you gotta show you'll be good ROI (Return on Investment). Which usually means being out there getting good exposure, and having the Ibanez in your hands at all times


----------



## D-EJ915 (Aug 23, 2007)

You lick the balls of Mr Ibanez and he grants you the powers to order one.


----------



## Xtremevillan (Aug 23, 2007)

Damn it. I wish I could bribe a current LACS member, but it seems no one would do that. Neither would I, if I was a LACS member.

:\


----------



## eleven59 (Aug 23, 2007)

Xtremevillan said:


> Damn it. I wish I could bribe a current LACS member, but it seems no one would do that. Neither would I, if I was a LACS member.
> 
> :\



Careful, I'm not naming names, but certain ss.org members who offer LACS guitars in exchange for sexual favours are not actually LACS endorsees.


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2 (Aug 23, 2007)

Its one of my dreams to someday be an Ibanez endorsee and get them to make guitars for me and people on this forum


----------



## Xtremevillan (Aug 23, 2007)

I see no 7 strings that offer a reverse stockhead.

I was looking at Rusty Cooley's Dean and the 1527 RG.

I feel sad.

Xiphos-7 in BC would be REAL nice. Actually, Xiphos painted 1527's color, 7 string, would be it for me.


----------



## Axel (Aug 23, 2007)

Xtremevillan said:


> I see no 7 strings that offer a reverse stockhead.
> 
> I was looking at Rusty Cooley's Dean and the 1527 RG.
> 
> ...



Huh? Oh you mean just Ibanez?

What about an Agile? A Blackmachine would be wicked too if you have the money and the patience


----------



## Scarve (Aug 23, 2007)

I'll NEVER be an endorsee, that's why I'm trying to design my own Ibanez replica


----------



## zimbloth (Aug 24, 2007)

I think I'll be an endorsee sooner or later. We'll see. I would definitely get a 7-string Iceman. No one's thought to request that


----------



## Xtremevillan (Aug 24, 2007)

I'll never be an endorsee either. I like Schecter guitars, their string-thru is better than IMO tremolo systems.

It never hurts to hop e


----------



## Ryan (Aug 24, 2007)

I'd get a Proline V shaped 7 right away. Lo Pro 7 and neckthru
I would have a problem having it 'in my hands at all times.' ;D


----------



## eleven59 (Aug 24, 2007)

I'd totally go for a Schecter endorsement. Get some Strat-style 7-string action going, 7-string version of that piezo-equipped semi-hollow...


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2 (Aug 24, 2007)

I'd get the same guitar as chris broderick's but in neck thru and in a different color


----------



## Jeff (Aug 24, 2007)

Unknown Doodl3.2 said:


> Its one of my dreams to someday be an Ibanez endorsee and get them to make guitars for me and people on this forum



I'd be happy if they just got their production guitars closer to what they make for their endorsees. 

Why they make these guitars people really like, but never sell them to the public I don't get.


----------



## shadowgenesis (Aug 24, 2007)

zimbloth said:


> I think I'll be an endorsee sooner or later. We'll see. I would definitely get a 7-string Iceman. No one's thought to request that



that'd be hot. I'd probably get myself a 7 like that. And an iceman 6 that was actually high quality. Hell.. There's a shitload i'd try to get in the long run. A nice artcore that looks like mine but nicer design... Ermmm. Wow. I need to start making some sketches.

*goes to bedroom*


----------



## sakeido (Aug 24, 2007)

If I ever got be an Ibanez endorsee, I'd go for a neck through S with their Gibraltar fixed bridge, ebony board, 27" scale, and the R2228 headstock except for a 7. There would also most definitely be some blackout action on that one too.


----------



## Metal Ken (Aug 24, 2007)

zimbloth said:


> We'll see. I would definitely get a 7-string Iceman. No one's thought to request that



Didnt the "Other Guy" from Unearth have a 7 string iceman?


----------



## shadowgenesis (Aug 24, 2007)

/\ I'll believe it when i see it


----------



## Metal Ken (Aug 24, 2007)

shadowgenesis said:


> /\ I'll believe it when i see it



My bad, it was a destroyer, i always get the two mixed up.


----------



## Donnie (Aug 24, 2007)

Ryan said:


> I'd get a Proline V shaped 7 right away.


Like this? (I actually based it off a Proline V I had at the time)


----------



## Jason (Aug 24, 2007)

Donnie said:


> Like this? (I actually based it off a Proline V I had at the time)



? Do explain donnie..


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Aug 24, 2007)

Jason said:


> ? Do explain donnie..



yeah, i want to know about that too.


----------



## mat091285 (Aug 24, 2007)

WOW ... looks like a ESP Alexi 7 string


----------



## Xtremevillan (Aug 24, 2007)

Whooah.


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Aug 24, 2007)

You have to be an endorsee basically.


----------



## scott from _actual time_ (Aug 24, 2007)

Xtremevillan said:


> Endorsee, I'm assuming.


or you watch Ebay like a hawk. it's tougher now that more people know what they are, but i got the LACS RG7 in my icon for under $750 because only one other person bid on it. there were threads about that auction here and on jemsite and few people knew what it was.


----------



## SnowfaLL (Aug 24, 2007)

im curious, when someones an ibby endorsee.. do they pay for the LACS's or do they sign like a contract where they get like one free guitar each year or based on cd sales/etc... 

I know from reading on Mustaine with jackson in like 1988, he was getting 11 free guitars a year.. and thats before RIP so they wern't super famous, yet maybe on MTV with peace sells so I dunno.. but would be nice if Ibanez gave you like 1 free custom in your contract, or on a yearly basis.. if anyone can clarify (not like I have a chance, playing other guitars live and living in Canada, but for curiousity)


----------



## Lozek (Aug 24, 2007)

NickCormier said:


> im curious, when someones an ibby endorsee.. do they pay for the LACS's or do they sign like a contract where they get like one free guitar each year or based on cd sales/etc...
> 
> I know from reading on Mustaine with jackson in like 1988, he was getting 11 free guitars a year.. and thats before RIP so they wern't super famous, yet maybe on MTV with peace sells so I dunno.. but would be nice if Ibanez gave you like 1 free custom in your contract, or on a yearly basis.. if anyone can clarify (not like I have a chance, playing other guitars live and living in Canada, but for curiousity)



It all comes down to a number of things, just how BIG you are, how good you are at negotiating (or WHO is negotiating for you), how generous they are feeling at the particular point you are talking to them, probably even how you come across as a person. I've had quite a few people tell me that if you just treat an endorser like your 'guitar supplier' then you won't get much, but if you are friendly and communicative then you might just get more.

To put it into context, I know some artists who get nothing much more than access to trade prices, I know one artist who was GIVEN a £3k+ ($6k) PRS because he was contacted by Limp Bizkit for Wes' job and MIGHT be auditioning for them.


----------



## Xtremevillan (Aug 24, 2007)

I've wondered if you had to pay, too. I'm assuming instead of paying you just have to keep it and use it and be seen pictures with it for 2 years or so. Otherwise they'd never be able to sell their guitars or upgrade.

But then if they sell they can use the cash to get a new custom.

WTF.

Anyone with a LACS feel like helpin' me out LOL.


----------



## SnowfaLL (Aug 24, 2007)

well in terms of PRS like you were saying, Different company, different rules. The bigger companies like PRS, Gibson, Fender/Jackson, they can afford to give out more free guitars so its much more likely. Not to say it always happens though. I dont see Ibanez giving out free guitars often, maybe every endorsee can get 1, then have to pay for any more or a stipulation basis.. Thats what im curious about how that works


----------



## Jeff (Aug 24, 2007)

NickCormier said:


> well in terms of PRS like you were saying, Different company, different rules. The bigger companies like PRS, Gibson, Fender/Jackson, they can afford to give out more free guitars so its much more likely. Not to say it always happens though. I dont see Ibanez giving out free guitars often, maybe every endorsee can get 1, then have to pay for any more or a stipulation basis.. Thats what im curious about how that works



I'd imagine Hoshino is a lot bigger of a company than PRS is, if only due to the sheer amount of low end crap they sell.


----------



## SnowfaLL (Aug 24, 2007)

in terms of hand made guitars, which is where the LACS's come from (im assuming they are hand made anyways).. Im sure PRS is a bigger shop than LACS ibanez.

since PRS is similar to Jackson USA's from what I believe, in that each guitar there is handmade, where as most ibanez's are produced, except for J Customs and LACS's, but theres obviously alot fewer J customs and LACS's than Jackson USA's or PRS"s.


----------



## Stitch (Aug 24, 2007)

NickCormier said:


> in terms of hand made guitars, which is where the LACS's come from (im assuming they are hand made anyways).. Im sure PRS is a bigger shop than LACS ibanez.
> 
> since PRS is similar to Jackson USA's from what I believe, in that each guitar there is handmade, where as most ibanez's are produced, except for J Customs and LACS's, but theres obviously alot fewer J customs and LACS's than Jackson USA's or PRS"s.



...except the Prestige range are finished by hand and I believe the J.Customs incorporate lots more man hours.

That said, I find it very hard to believe that PRS's don't use exactly the same tools as the J.Custom workshop - CNC machines, routers, random-orbital-sanders etc. 

Jackson's cheap crap range is almost as big as Ibanez's, and PRS produce there fair share of (really rather good) SE guitars in Korea. Ibanez started out as a different sort of company than Jackson and PRS - the latter were both custom instrument shops, wheras Ibanez started as an Eastern copy brand so the historical comparison sort of mocks the apples+orange nature of your argument.

The ratio is due to the fact that the three companies are doing different things...


----------



## eelblack2 (Aug 24, 2007)

How do you get a LACS?

Well the first you wanna do is beat down Nikt.....




(thats not nice)


----------



## SnowfaLL (Aug 24, 2007)

stitch216 said:


> The ratio is due to the fact that the three companies are doing different things...



Then they shouldnt be lumped into a group as one, isnt that correct? So its unlikely they go about the same way in terms of distribution of endorsee guitars.


----------



## Stitch (Aug 24, 2007)

NickCormier said:


> Then they shouldnt be lumped into a group as one, isnt that correct? So its unlikely they go about the same way in terms of distribution of endorsee guitars.



Exactly.


----------



## DaveCarter (Aug 24, 2007)

once again google proves useless. LACS guitar.....??


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Aug 24, 2007)

chavhunter said:


> once again google proves useless. LACS guitar.....??



L.A. Custom Shop


----------



## Leec (Aug 24, 2007)

Like others have said, there are different deals for different people. The bassist in my band is an Ibanez endorsee, and he doesn't get free instruments, but he gets a ridiculous discount. His contact is quite keen that we mention it on any webpage about the band/him, and when he got his latest instrument, they wanted shots of him playing live with it on the front page. He/we're happy to oblige because we both love Ibanez instruments.
As well as the free/discount product arrangement, some deals from companies come with 'product support' (like our drummer's), and some don't. With support, if you're on the road and need a new instrument/bit of gear, you can call you contact, get a list of dealers you can go pick up a guitar from and the company will pay for it. This sort of deal, in guitar-land at least, seems reserved for the top dogs, though.


----------



## Xtremevillan (Aug 24, 2007)

Los Angeles Custom Guitars. Ibanez made custom for endorsees.

Now Jackson customs, tell me if this is normal. Their customs start at 4000 dollars and go up to 7,000. Ibanez's customs BETTER not be like that (nor Schecters) because that is S T U P I D price.


I would *never ever EVER* pay 4k for this

http://guitarasylum.com/JPGGuitars/jackson/instock_cs/jack_warriorft_blood.jpg

It looks good, I'd drop a half grand to 1g on that. Any more and fuck are they smoking?


----------



## Jason (Aug 24, 2007)

LACS isn't open to the publice btw


----------



## Xtremevillan (Aug 24, 2007)

I'd figure as much. But why would an endorsee sell his/her guitar if they're being ENDORSED by Ibz? 

I dunno, the only customized Ibz I'd buy would be the Xiphos 7 (hope it's BCH, I love BCH but I hate RedCH) or Chris Broderick's except a little darker and more royal purple.


----------



## Jeff (Aug 24, 2007)

stitch216 said:


> ...except the Prestige range are finished by hand and I believe the J.Customs incorporate lots more man hours.
> 
> That said, I find it very hard to believe that PRS's don't use exactly the same tools as the J.Custom workshop - CNC machines, routers, random-orbital-sanders etc.
> 
> ...



PRS's are all CNC'd, except for Private Stock guitars.


----------



## Stitch (Aug 24, 2007)

I thought so. I was trying to make point, not trying to come across as ignorant. 

Cheers dude.


----------



## guitarplayerone (Aug 25, 2007)

zimbloth said:


> I think I'll be an endorsee sooner or later. We'll see. I would definitely get a 7-string Iceman. No one's thought to request that



(sonata arctica-forgot his name)

btw this is a repost, id give credit but idk who the hell posted this...

edit:touche... i wasnt sure if it was... all them ibby body shape names... still cool though


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Aug 25, 2007)

guitarplayerone said:


> (sonata arctica-forgot his name)
> 
> btw this is a repost, id give credit but idk who the hell posted this...



oh, jani liimatainen, how i adore your guitar playing. 

and that's not an iceman.


----------



## Jeff (Aug 25, 2007)

stitch216 said:


> I thought so. I was trying to make point, not trying to come across as ignorant.
> 
> Cheers dude.



I know. Wasn't trying to make you look stupid, just giving info.


----------



## Axel (Aug 25, 2007)

Interesting that Ibanez makes these awesome custom guitars for players to spread the Ibanez name yet those guitars aren't available to the masses


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2 (Aug 25, 2007)

I have a solution. Go practice steve vai's 10 hour workout ofr the next 5 years and find some equally crazy musicians  Then you are guaranteed an endorsement if you write good music!


----------



## chest rockwell (Aug 25, 2007)

Lozek said:


> It all comes down to a number of things, just how BIG you are, how good you are at negotiating (or WHO is negotiating for you), how generous they are feeling at the particular point you are talking to them, probably even how you come across as a person. I've had quite a few people tell me that if you just treat an endorser like your 'guitar supplier' then you won't get much, but if you are friendly and communicative then you might just get more.
> 
> To put it into context, I know some artists who get nothing much more than access to trade prices, I know one artist who was GIVEN a £3k+ ($6k) PRS because he was contacted by Limp Bizkit for Wes' job and MIGHT be auditioning for them.



this post just handled the endoesment peocess 100%


----------



## purple_hazer (Aug 25, 2007)

nm nothing to see here


----------



## Xtremevillan (Aug 25, 2007)

Axel said:


> Interesting that Ibanez makes these awesome custom guitars for players to spread the Ibanez name yet those guitars aren't available to the masses



Hell yeah, I'd love to get a chance at an endorsee guitar.



poster said:


> I have a solution. Go practice steve vai's 10 hour workout ofr the next 5 years and find some equally crazy musicians Then you are guaranteed an endorsement if you write good music!



I practice for 4 and I've only been playing for a year. I suck comparatively.


----------



## skinhead (Aug 25, 2007)

I see another option to endorsees, you can have an endorsee with a luthier, and have exellent custom guitars too.

I think that's easier to get an endorseer with a luthier that with a big company like Ibanez. And the other point it's that with a guy it's a different trate.


----------



## DaveCarter (Aug 25, 2007)

ShawnFjellstad said:


> L.A. Custom Shop





Xtremevillan said:


> Los Angeles Custom Guitars. Ibanez made custom for endorsees.



Cheers guys


----------



## nikt (Aug 27, 2007)

eelblack2 said:


> How do you get a LACS?
> 
> Well the first you wanna do is beat down Nikt.....
> 
> ...




   

or just buy one of those 2 that he has now for sale


----------



## eelblack2 (Aug 27, 2007)

nikt said:


> or just buy one of those 2 that he has now for sale




Hahahaha I was wondering how long it would take you to respond.


----------



## nikt (Aug 27, 2007)

It would be faster if I had internet at my house not only in office 

Now give my Your HRG4


----------



## eelblack2 (Aug 27, 2007)

nikt said:


> It would be faster if I had internet at my house not only in office
> 
> Now give my Your HRG4



Bro I just sold it - no kidding. I hurt a lot to let that one go, but I realize I have to go back to old UV's and my LACS (neck copied from old UV). Those necks will always be home base for me and where I am 100% comfortable. I sold off 6 other guitars as well and Im about to let go of my Les Paul Custom Flame Top in addition.

But the good part is that there will be SEVERAL new treats on my NGDicstory upcoming. Giva ya a hint... One of the items is ATD.


----------



## butch (Aug 27, 2007)

I hate to burst the bubble here, but there is a seven string Iceman floating around. It was built by one of the guys in the Hoshino USA repair shop. If memory serves, IC300 body (modded, of course), RG7421 neck, AX7-style bridge, painted black with chrome hardware. I'll see if he still has it. If so, I'll get pictures.

As mentioned earlier, there are different "tiers" to being an endorsee. They range from:

"You can generate enough interest (income) in our company, what do you need- and how many?". 

"You are going to get a decent bit of face time through TV, videos, magazines. You can have one completely custom guitar a year. In addition, you may have (quantity) catalog guitars, which will be modified at your request".

"You are on the musical bubble. You may break huge, or not at all. You may have (quantity) catalog guitars, modded at your request".

"You are talented, but the company doesn't see you as having large, widespread appeal. The company will recognize you as an artist and supply you with instruments at cost".

I'm sure that there are other tiers, but these are the four that I've seen and expierienced. 

Cheers,
Butch


----------



## Xtremevillan (Aug 27, 2007)

LOL whoops, yo ualready answered it nikt!


----------



## Rick (Aug 27, 2007)

Go to Dino's house and try and steal one.

I'll make a great picstory out of it.


----------



## Xtremevillan (Aug 27, 2007)

He would eat me.


----------



## Sometimes7 (Oct 24, 2007)

I wonder if they have a price. If you could approach someone and offer them, say $10,000 for a custom, would they do it?


----------



## HighGain510 (Oct 24, 2007)

Sometimes7 said:


> I wonder if they have a price. If you could approach someone and offer them, say $10,000 for a custom, would they do it?



If you have $10,000 to spend on a guitar and you're buying an Ibanez, you need to use that money to seek medical attention ASAP!!!


----------



## tonyhell (Oct 24, 2007)

hjg


----------



## Stitch (Oct 24, 2007)

HighGain510 said:


> If you have $10,000 to spend on a guitar and you're buying an Ibanez, you need to use that money to seek medical attention ASAP!!!





For $10,000, what would you buy? For one guitar?

Know what I'd buy.


----------



## Sepultorture (Oct 24, 2007)

even if i was an IBBY endorsee, theres no way in hell that ibanez would make me a custom with an ESP point headstock.


----------



## Sometimes7 (Oct 24, 2007)

HighGain510 said:


> If you have $10,000 to spend on a guitar and you're buying an Ibanez, you need to use that money to seek medical attention ASAP!!!


Not just any Ibanez my friend.


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Oct 24, 2007)

stitch216 said:


> For $10,000, what would you buy? For one guitar?
> 
> Know what I'd buy.



i want to see the day when stitch becomes an ibby endorsee, and ibanez is like "okay, we're ready to take your LACS order now," and stitch is like "nah, i already have the best guitar ever. "

and then all of us are like  and  and  and  and  and  and .


----------



## Jeff (Oct 24, 2007)

No Ibanez is worth $10,000. No guitar is worth that much.


----------



## Korngod (Oct 24, 2007)

Jeff said:


> No Ibanez is worth $10,000. No guitar is worth that much.



whaaaat? not even an EVH Frankenstrat Replica????

haha JK, i wouldnt even spend $25,000 on Eds very own frankenstrat.


----------



## HighGain510 (Oct 24, 2007)

Sometimes7 said:


> Not just any Ibanez my friend.



Right, an Ibanez with a little decal on it!  I know what the LACS is, like I said... if you're willing to pay 10K for one you're nuts.


----------



## Codyyy (Oct 24, 2007)

If I got a custom guitar made of Chinese ancient oak, by Mr. Ibanez, painted by Michelangelo, with pickups handwired by Tony Blair, and strings that can withstand the temperature of the sun......



......nah, I'd probably pay $10,000 for that. !


----------



## Metal Ken (Oct 24, 2007)

HighGain510 said:


> Right, an Ibanez with a little decal on it!  I know what the LACS is, like I said... if you're willing to pay 10K for one you're nuts.



You're thinking of J-custom ;p


----------



## HighGain510 (Oct 24, 2007)

Metal Ken said:


> You're thinking of J-custom ;p



Doesn't the LACS get that little thing that looks like a label-maker serial on the back of the headstock? I could have sworn I saw some before like that!


----------



## Jerich (Oct 24, 2007)

LACS are the real deal in guitars if you are lucky enough to own one..I commend you. If you are lucky enough to get one made for you....you are awesome...Here is what I am looking into the official Lines are blurry! 

"
How do I go about applying for an Ibanez endorsement? 
Applications for all Ibanez endorsements are handled through our artist relations office in N. Hollywood, CA.

An application package for Ibanez endorsement must contain the following to be considered:

1. Cover letter
2. Bio
3. CD and/or audio tape and/or video
4. Contact information

These materials should be sent to:

Ibanez Artist Relations


Please do not send any one-of-a-kind materials as all Ibanez endorsement as application packages cannot be returned.

Many factors are considered in musical instrument endorsements including, but not limited to your musical talents, your current visibility as a player and band member and your ability to effect other players positivelyand as with anything in this business we call music, sometimes it´s simply being in the right place with the right style or chops at the right time. In order for us to be able to work closely with our artists, endorsement agreements are of necessity very limited and we cannot guarantee a personal response to every application."


this is from jemsite...

"Behind the Ibanez Endorser

Ibanez tried to seize the market by using the endorser... and it worked. The endorsees were selected by Chris Kelly, Ibanez Artist Relations wonderkind. It is said that sometimes the other Case Ave. employees gave their opinions on potential endorsees. As you would expect, Chris would go after the Artist with the most record sales, popularity of the guitar magazines, or newcomer poised to be "up and coming" to the industry. History shows that Chris "nailed" a lot of endorsers, bringing them into the Ibanez fold.



The Ibanez endorsers were put into catagories A, B or C. The A-endorser would get 3 or 4 custom guitars a year, almost anything they wanted as long as the guitar had an Ibanez headstock. The B-endorser got 2 guitars a year and would also have their choice of what they wanted. This would include shape and radius of neck, fretwire, type of body wood, pickups and color schemes. The special art stuff would besend to Pamelina or Pedro. The C-endorser would get one guitar per year. It would be a stock guitars from inventory, with their choice of pickups. 

Once the artist had the finalized agreement, they would be assigned to one of the Case Ave master builders. The assigned builder and would have a spec sheet to discuss and fill out with the endorser, doing their best to explain the technical things about the guitar. This was said to be a "pretty interesting" experience for the Ibanez shop workers. Most of the endorsers were said to know what they wanted but obviously some did not; making working with those somewhat aking to playing Psychiatrist. 

It was estimated that each Case Ave worker was responsible for bulding at least 4 or 5 custom guitars each month. As you could imagine, sometimes it would be a hectic and stressful schedule, as often the endorser's tours and travel would be an obstacle. Once completed, Case Ave workers had the additional responsibiity for guitars maintainance, repair and setup for the endorser! "


I can tell you all there are a few people who say they are endorsed by Ibanez and they are not they pay the same prices you would they just love the products soooo much they are allowed tolist themselves on the websites as endorsee's.


I coped alot of these from sites I am asking into the actual means of it all. But most terms are per endorsee.


----------



## Rick (Oct 24, 2007)

Must be nice.


----------



## amonb (Oct 25, 2007)

Jerich's post almost made me cry.... would love to have an Ibanez psychiatrist!


----------



## Rick (Oct 25, 2007)

"I can tell you all there are a few people who say they are endorsed by Ibanez and they are not they pay the same prices you would they just love the products soooo much they are allowed tolist themselves on the websites as endorsee's."

Fine with me!


----------



## ZeroSignal (Oct 25, 2007)

Rick said:


> "I can tell you all there are a few people who say they are endorsed by Ibanez and they are not they pay the same prices you would they just love the products soooo much they are allowed tolist themselves on the websites as endorsee's."
> 
> Fine with me!



+1


----------



## Rick (Oct 25, 2007)

I'd be perfectly fine with being listed as an endorsee just because I love their guitars.


----------



## Sometimes7 (Oct 25, 2007)

HighGain510 said:


> Right, an Ibanez with a little decal on it!  I know what the LACS is, like I said... if you're willing to pay 10K for one you're nuts.


I was really just throwing that number out there. Of course when it came time to actually pay the $10K I'd likely choke. My main point was - do they have a price? A price where they would build any Joe Blow off the street a guitar to his specifications.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 25, 2007)

Sometimes7 said:


> I was really just throwing that number out there. Of course when it came time to actually pay the $10K I'd likely choke. My main point was - do they have a price? A price where they would build any Joe Blow off the street a guitar to his specifications.



no, they don't. Jackson and ESP both do though.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Oct 25, 2007)

Jeff said:


> no, they don't. Jackson and ESP both do though.



*Cough* COW *cough*


----------



## guitarplayerone (Oct 25, 2007)

Unknown Doodl3.2 said:


> I have a solution. Go practice steve vai's 10 hour workout ofr the next 5 years and find some equally crazy musicians  Then you are guaranteed an endorsement if you write good music!



ive been doing essentially the same thing for 3-5 hours a day for the past year or so.

i have equally good musicians behind my back

i can guarantee you im not going to be endorsed if i play prog like I want to


----------



## Stitch (Oct 25, 2007)

Ibanez really wouldn't have to much to keep me happy as an endorser.

S7's and some free t-shirts and I'm done.


----------



## mnemonic (Oct 28, 2007)

stitch216 said:


> Ibanez really wouldn't have to much to keep me happy as an endorser.
> 
> S7's and some free t-shirts and I'm done.



they'd have a hell of a time with me.


24 fret mahogany/maple neck-thru S7 with something like a figured walnut top with a really dark burst around it, HH, edge pro or summat, really good fret access, ebony board, etc etc etc

basically something i'll never have, ahaha


----------



## astrocreep (Oct 28, 2007)

God, I'd be so easy to please... RG1527L - mebbie a natural finish... offset dots. 

Peizo would be nice too.


----------

